# Cohiba Red Dot Robusto Cigar Review - Cohiba Red Dud



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am trying to decide if I want smoke the last 3rd of this cigar as I write this review. Got this stick in a sampler pack, which is the only reason...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Red Dot Robusto Cigar Review - Cohiba Red Dud


----------

